# my gear



## manbearpig (Dec 18, 2013)

just my personal use stash and some random items.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 18, 2013)

I like!  wish I had a stash like that right now.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 18, 2013)

yeah .. i would love to hav those stash too:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## Nattydread (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 18, 2013)

lol... this stuff just falls in my lap it seems like. its like a buddy needs something. boom! im ordering. im offered a good deal. boom! im ordering again. lol... im just starting my second cycle this january. i found a lot of good stuff. lol i have enough var to run at 50mg for 8 months. life is good


----------



## Nattydread (Dec 18, 2013)

^^^ now your just showing off lol


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice stash brotha


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice medicine chest there...


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah man. That chest is actually a bible that is disguised. People wouldn't know that it contains anything from the outside because it looks like a bible. I used to have more oils on hand but I sold a few. Normally I sell a lot of dbol and winni to my friends. hence all those blue hearts. Lol


----------



## sage74 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ur a pharmacy bro!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 18, 2013)

going to Nick name you the Medic.


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 19, 2013)

manbearpig said:


> lol... this stuff just falls in my lap it seems like. its like a buddy needs something. boom! im ordering. im offered a good deal. boom! im ordering again. lol... im just starting my second cycle this january. i found a lot of good stuff. lol i have enough var to run at 50mg for 8 months. life is good



So let me get this straight you have only done one cycle and are about to start your second cycle in January but yet you feel the need to buy every steroid out there and stock up on enough gear for 4 years and you sell to all your friends with no steroid experience for your self (which is illegal by the way in most countries and this is your 4 th post on this site ?


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 19, 2013)

I was just kinda thinking this ^^^^ But it is a nice "stash" looks like you're robbing people lol


----------



## Populus54 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! And you took pictures of it all. Sweeeet!


----------



## Populus54 (Dec 19, 2013)

50mg of anavar for 8 months. Sounds like a genius idea.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 19, 2013)

Manbearpig, how does it just fall into your lap?


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

woah there. my first cycle was dbol kickstart/ test e/ test prop taper... i kept my doses conservative. 400mg of test each week 25mg dbol/day. just because i have a lot of anavar doesnt mean im gunna use it all or in a ridiculous manner. i may not be as experienced of a user but i do know my shit about gear and bodybuilding. i have received a lot of good advice from veteran bodybuilders and have a lot of resources to make sure i run my cycles correctly and my friends are running there's correctly. jeesh people. 
btw i like having options at my finger tips and being prepared. i buy my whey isolate in 50lb orders too.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

i have received kickbacks before. my sources know how to hook it up.


----------



## Populus54 (Dec 19, 2013)

Some things only come from experience and you have next to zero. Literally 1 (cycle) is next to zero. You shouldn't be giving advice on aas use or distributing gear and if you are, you probably shouldn't announce it nor is it wise to announce where you keep it. Please tell me you slept in a holiday inn last night so I can atleast get a chuckle out of your irresponsible handling of a powerful and life altering substance.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

im not putting anyone on advanced cycles. i encourage using proper ancillaries. and i talk to my gurus to make sure i do it all right. if it makes you happy, im visiting my rents and im using the neighbors wifi. lol

dang bro i wish you could be a little more cheerful. lol


----------



## Populus54 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cheerful?!  Dude I'm giving some advice that you should take before you get in trouble. Merry Christmas. Does that make you happy.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

i would also like to add that the people who ask for some tabs from me from time to time are very experienced gear users. they are like 20yrs older then me and have way more experience. one of my sources carries really good pharm grade tabs so 3-4 guys come to me for some good dbol and winni. we trade a lot of info and research on gear use.... 

im probably going to have to take this post down cause its causing too much drama. ill leave it up until the morning.


----------



## Populus54 (Dec 19, 2013)

So basically everyone knows what they're doing but you.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

good lord dude. take a chill pill. no. everyone knows what they are doing including me. i have a lot of good gear, but i take my use slow, and my health #1 priority. there are some differences in how people are using gear today. i often discuss these differences with my friends. yes you can only learn whats best for you by experience. you may want to take advice that is commonly excepted or being handed down from experience. the thing is there are so many different ways to reach a goal in bodybuilding (some more effective then others) its all irrelevant as long as you can maintain good health (that also means getting bloods done) and make progress. im taking the turtle approach. 

btw.. i would consider exposing my face in my avatar a bad idea on this type of forum.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

for Christs sake, why would you put your location under your avi? dont even talk to me about security risks when i know your city. know you will be at a gym. and have a picture of your face.


----------



## butthole69 (Dec 19, 2013)

Even your gear looks queer pigmanbear. Little blue butts and yellow poonanis


----------



## butthole69 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anavar is for female figure competitors not your hairy chested friends

edit: pharm grade dbol,, nice bro nice


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Justbassin?


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey man its all good. We just looking out for you. We are bros on this site. If you are in the U.S. a felony charge is no cake walk. Just please be careful.


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 19, 2013)

I remember another dude on here who knew everything and had all the best gear..  What was his name? Makes me wonder why someone with infinite knowledge and pharm grade tren  would need to come on here just to brag about his stash and his fake Bible?


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dude
nobody here gives a shit about how much or little amount of gear you have or what GURU's you talk to
Since you are so knowledgeable about bodybuilding and being new to this board you should start your first posts about your self and your training and diet and experince training, post up your stats, that we all care about and try to learn from each about
None of us use AAS except for Doctor presrcibed TRT

And by the way Populas lives in Texas and his avatar is a pic of a young Bruce Willis, duh :headbang:


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 19, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Dude
> nobody here gives a shit about how much or little amount of gear you have or what GURU's you talk to
> Since you are so knowledgeable about bodybuilding and being new to this board you should start your first posts about your self and your training and diet and experince training, post up your stats, that we all care about and try to learn from each about
> None of us use AAS except for Doctor presrcibed TRT
> ...



Beast Willis


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

im just defending myself. there are some real haters on this site. i post a photo of some of my gear because i have gotten it from different sources and i thought you guys would enjoy the pic. i know about the security risks. i say that im starting a second cycle soon and you guys got jealous right away. heres an idea. if you dont have anything good to say then piss the fuck off! ill probably be done using this forum very soon unless im treated differently


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 19, 2013)

************


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2013)

************


----------



## K1 (Dec 19, 2013)

manbearpig said:


> im just defending myself. there are some real haters on this site. i post a photo of some of my gear because i have gotten it from different sources and i thought you guys would enjoy the pic. i know about the security risks. i say that im starting a second cycle soon and you guys got jealous right away. heres an idea. if you dont have anything good to say then piss the fuck off! ill probably be done using this forum very soon unless im treated differently



I will give you some good advise and then close this thread for you.

I do not think it is as much haters as it is the way you came onto this site:

1) You do not introduce yourself other then to brag about your stash of products...Which in my opinion is not very large at all.

2) You did state that you were selling products on the side, which is illegal, while you still continue to brag about your stash continuously.

3) Members tell you that it is not a good idea and you state that they shouldn't be giving advise about security because they post their cities in their info and you state that is not safe - Don't you live in Missouri? So I guess it really doesn't matter whether you post your city in your info or not it is still easy to find where you are

Humble yourself and see how the board works...This board is much more laid back then any other bodybuilding and anabolic discussion forum on the net!


----------

